# where do you look for "safe" recipes?



## oceane (Dec 13, 2003)

I am having a wicked flare-up so I am being a good girl annd trying to watch carefully what I am eating.But I am getting a bit bored of my old favorites so I am looking to expand my horizon. I would love if you shared your favorite websites or books for tummy safe recipes!thanks in advance!


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i bought the cook book, eating for ibs. it's pretty good. you can find it at www.eatingforibs.comkaren


----------



## oceane (Dec 13, 2003)

great minds think alike! I bought it 2 days ago!hehehe


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I modify recipes to suit my diet. I'll use oil instead of butter, or substitute a different oil for the one in the recipe. I'm allergic to "vegetable" oil, which is made of soy.I also use this egg substitute in recipes: For 1 egg sub 2 tbsp water, 1 tbsp oil, and 1/2 teaspoon baking powder. stir it up good and watch it fizz.







It also helped when I got a George Foreman grill. Grilled chicken is my favorite food, and it's also good for turkey burgers. It's fast and convenient, everything said about it is true.


----------

